

Argument between Torvalds and Drepper (RedHat) on memcpy() behaviour - mynegation
http://sourceware.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=12518

======
mynegation
TL;DR version: some software vendors used memcpy instead of memmove when
copying memory contents in overlapping blocks and that used to work until
recent change in glibc. Torvalds insists that glibc should try to maintain
compatibility. Drepper says that programs should be fixed. I tend to side with
Drepper on this one, but what is HN's take?

